# cheap furniture in brum



## Idris2002 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a couple of kitchen chairs, and to spend something in the region of twenty quid.

Anyone know where this can be done in Birmingham?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chio (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know anywhere specific in Birmingham, but it's definitely worth looking in the local paper for details of general auctions - I've had loads of really cheap decent furniture from the one here. 

Failing that, there's an IKEA at Wednesbury.


----------



## irishshapes (Oct 18, 2006)

have you tried gumtree?


----------



## aqua (Oct 18, 2006)

or google the freecycle group in brum 

or check out around moseley way for second hand furniture shops


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 18, 2006)

Moseley eh? I'm actually based there at the mo. Must explore the area a little further.

I miss Belfast, where everything you might need was based firmly within walking distance.

irishshapes - what is 'gumtree' when it's at home?


----------



## irishshapes (Oct 18, 2006)

http://birmingham.gumtree.com/

has loads of funky stuff in it for swaping and free - check it out


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2006)

i seem to recall there was a second hand furniture looking shop in cotteridge by the fire station. take a number 11 bus from the sainsburys in kings heath and its about 10 minutes from there. other than that as aqua says try around moseley or Balsall heath away from alcester road. you might find something round the back there.

btw way abouts in moseley are you? i lived there for a bit and loved it.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 24, 2006)

There's a charity place by the bottom of Hurst St, Betel of Britain Ithink it might be, they do seem decent/ly priced 2nd hand stuff: the 35 bus goes right past it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for that pigeon. 

I've had a look for cheap furniture in Moseley, but I couldn't find anywhere. So. . .


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2006)

have you walked down kings heath high street and some of the roads off there?


----------



## g force (Oct 30, 2006)

You could try International Stock - can't remember what Road it's on, but walk along Kings Heath High St until you see Woolworths - road opposite that on the left before the Lidl.

They sometime have furniture bargain, although it's a bit hit and miss.


----------

